# Does the K-27 gearbox need Lubrication?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked this question on the Bachmann site but couldn't get an answer. The K-27 comes with excellent info on lubricating the running gear, but what about lubricating the gearbox?

Has anyone lubricated the gearbox of the K-27?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

"Has anyone lubricated the gearbox of the K-27?" 

Yes.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

"I asked this question on the Bachmann site but couldn't get an answer." 

That is not a big surprise..... 

Anyway, my mind set is that if it should move, then lubricate/grease it.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good answer  It is easy to get at the gearbox to do? What type of lubricant do you use?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If it has gears and moves lube it. A little pm goes a long ways. Later RJD


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The problem is pulling the gearbox back up when it falls away, and aligning the pins on the seals. 
If you don't, you'll lock it solid.


----------

